# GT Hornets @Nets



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Stolen from the Nets board and Todd McCullough.*
*Hopefully he won't call the Jersey State Police on me.*





*Game 47*
*New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets@** New Jersey Nets*
*Monday February 6th, 2006*
*6:30 PM Central Time*
*Hornets Record 24-22 (7th seed Western Conference)*
*Nets Record: 24-21(Atlantic Division leader)*


*Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile 
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Chris Paul*</TD><TD>*Kirk Snyder*</TD><TD>*PJ Brown*</TD><TD>*Desmond Mason*</TD><TD>*David West*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>16.6</TD><TD>6.9</TD><TD>9.4</TD><TD>10.4</TD><TD>16.8</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>5.6</TD><TD>2.5</TD><TD>7.8</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>7.9</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>7.7</TD><TD>1.3</TD><TD>1.3</TD><TD>.9</TD><TD>1.2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD>




<TD></TD>




<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Speedy Claxton*</TD><TD>*Aaron Williams*</TD><TD>*Rasual Butler*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>12.2</TD><TD>2.5</TD><TD>7.4</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TD>1.6</TD><TD>2.3</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>4.5</TD><TD>.1</TD><TD>.5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Jason Kidd*</TD><TD>*Vince Carter*</TD><TD>*Nenad Krstic*</TD><TD>*Richard Jefferson*</TD><TD>*Jason Collins*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>14.8</TD><TD>24.0</TD><TD>12.6</TD><TD>18.9</TD><TD>3.4</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>7.1</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>5.6</TD><TD>7.2</TD><TD>4.1</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>7.9</TD><TD>4.3</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TD>3.8</TD><TD>.8</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD>




<TD></TD>

<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Clifford Robinson*</TD><TD>*Jacque Vaughn*</TD><TD>*Scott Padgett*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>6.1</TD><TD>3.5</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>3.4</TD><TD>1.1</TD><TD>3.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>.7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


*Team Leaders:*

<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="70%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>*Nets*</FONT></TD><TD></FONT></TD><TD>*Hornets*</FONT></TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Vince Carter 24.0</FONT></TD><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>David West 17.0</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Richard Jefferson 7.2</TD><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>David West 8.0</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Jason Kidd 7.9</TD><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>Chris Paul 7.5</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Jason Kidd 1.95</TD><TD>*SPG*</TD><TD>Chris Paul 2.27</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Nenad Krstic .84</TD><TD>*BPG*</TD><TD>Chris Anderson 1.28</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Richard Jefferson 49.3%</TD><TD>*FG%*</TD><TD>Chris Anderson 57.1%</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Scott Padgett 39.4%</TD><TD>*3P%*</TD><TD>Kirk Snyder 42.6%</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD>Scott Padgett 86.4%</TD><TD>*FT%*</TD><TD>Aaron Willians 87.5%</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I hope we don't lose our winning streak vs the Nets.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I know Byron Scott will want this win bad.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Articles about the matchup between CP3 and Jason Kidd signup required for the Post article

http://www.nypost.com/sports/nets/61470.htm

http://www.nj.com/nets/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1139206652120600.xml&coll=1

http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-2/1139209429211190.xml


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> I know Byron Scott will want this win bad.


I think so will Jason Kidd and the rest. Its always fun and intense when old coaches/teams meet. Specially if their teams are playing well. One would like to play better than the other. Im sure that both teams will bring their best basketball tonight. :cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

justasking? said:


> *I think so will Jason Kidd and the rest.* Its always fun and intense when old coaches/teams meet. Specially if their teams are playing well. One would like to play better than the other. Im sure that both teams will bring their best basketball tonight. :cheers:


You're right. Should be a good game tonight. Who else besides Kidd, Collins, and Jefferson are there from the Byron Scott days?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Well we got Aaron Williams now...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Well we got Aaron Williams now...



Oh yeah! :yes:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Diable said:


> *Stolen from the Nets board and Todd McCullough.*
> *Hopefully he won't call the Jersey State Police on me.*



:laugh:, I'll let it slide...this time (I kid, I kid. It's all good).

Good luck to you guys tonight. Obviously, I'm hoping the Nets win, but I'm really looking forward to watching Paul. I've only seen highlights of him so far this year, so I can't wait to see him play an actual game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Speedy playing really really well this game...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Speedy is being amazing so far.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, they got on a big lead.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh oh, Paul is hurt, real bad.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Game appears to be over. I hope Paul will be ok. Nenad Kristic is handling PJ! A J.R. sighting??!!!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

J.R. got 5 points, he made a 3 pointer, he looked very focused on the game.
I hope Scott is still considering him


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

That was a great game guys. Chris Paul is a special player. He is extremely talented and athletic and you guys are very lucky to have him. This kid will go a long way. :clap:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really didn't expect to win this one because the Nets are really good at home,but it would have been a much better game if Paul hadn't shot so terribly.I wonder if his thumb is still bothering him.The whole team just went cold though.Really stinks that we're tied for seventh with the Lakers now.Don't know who has the tiebreaker.Have they already played at LA?Heck Chris still wasn't that far from a triple double 6pts,13 assts and 7 rebs




.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> I really didn't expect to win this one because the Nets are really good at home,but it would have been a much better game if Paul hadn't shot so terribly.I wonder if his thumb is still bothering him.The whole team just went cold though.Really stinks that we're tied for seventh with the Lakers now.Don't know who has the tiebreaker.Have they already played at LA?Heck Chris still wasn't that far from a triple double 6pts,13 assts and 7 rebs.





If I'm right and it goes by whose conference record is better, then the Hornets will have the tie breaker. They just came out playing bad in the 2nd half and the Nets came out playing better. No they haven't played at L.A. yet. All games so far in February were their first meetings of the season (Chicago, L.A. Lakers, New Jersey). They play Seattle on Wednesday. They've beat Seattle once this season already.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That might be a better game for Paul.Many observers regard Flip Murray as the worst defensive guard in the entire league.I've heard him described as a turnstile by Sonics fans.Their entire team has major issues on defense they just gave up 119 points in a loss at Charlotte tonight and are now tied with Houston for the second worst record in the conference.

The standings have been updated and the Hornets are listed in seventh probably based on the head to head win against the lakers.


----------

